# Roots pushing up bricks on patio



## abefroman2 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a tree, and then around the tree a brick patio.

Roots from the tree and pushing up the bricks from the patio.

What is the best solution for this?

Thanks!


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Cut the roots and install a root barrier 24" depth to keep the roots from growing again under the patio. A clean cut on the roots will heal better than a ragged cut.

If you are cutting large roots - 2-3" in diameter or more- you may damage the tree. The further away the cuts are from the tree, the less likely you are to cause damage.


----------



## abefroman2 (Jul 19, 2010)

GardenConcepts said:


> Cut the roots and install a root barrier 24" depth to keep the roots from growing again under the patio. A clean cut on the roots will heal better than a ragged cut.
> 
> If you are cutting large roots - 2-3" in diameter or more- you may damage the tree. The further away the cuts are from the tree, the less likely you are to cause damage.


These are pretty big roots.

It would be difficult to go 2' down.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Then it sounds like Roots vs. Patio, and you get to pick the winner. Move the patio or cut down the tree.


----------



## jensu2 (Jul 14, 2010)

*tree roots vs patio*

I asked a similar question about a magnolia tree that had pushed up the concrete driveway. I didn't want to cut the only tree I have in the backyard, so I had the concrete jack hammered out and the landscaper has severed the smaller roots (1 - 1/2") about 10-12 feet from the base of the tree. I am using some of the large broken concrete as runners for the car and turning the rest into a veggie garden. It has been several days and the magnolia looks unscathed, so I think this strategy has worked. Now, water will get deeper into the soil and perhaps the roots don't have to stay on the surface.


----------

